# Do you do club nintendo?



## 3dsatackman (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you do club nintendo? I do and am always looking for pins, sometimes the awards are not so goods but others are awesome like the dillons rolling western one but some just stink what do you guys think?


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 21, 2014)

Understandably, the most popular/desirable physical items cost the most coins. They used to actually have shirts as some of the rewards, unfortunately I didn't have enough at the time. But I saved up and got the ACNL 3DS pouch. Some of the digital download games might be worth it, too. I think the smaller things like the stickers or the sew-on patches would be cute but only if you already have something in mind to put them on.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 21, 2014)

Japan's rewards are 10x better.


----------



## nammie (Nov 21, 2014)

I keep hoping for better ones but nope NA ones still suck as always lol
I really wanted one of those pikmin keychains Europe got


----------



## Javocado (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah but as stated above there's some lame stuff.
I'm NA and the coolest things I've gotten are the AC poster set and some folders of Bowser and his minions.

However, there's some sweet Smash Bros posters on there right now that I'm trying to get at the moment and they are the best.
I just wish our gifts were better sometimes like I know a few people on here who have gotten a Yoshi plush like man I want that.


----------



## Cou (Nov 21, 2014)

Yeah, for some reason, I got three games that didn't have pins with them (smash bros, fire emblem, and fantasy life) and they're my recently bought games too?


----------



## Javocado (Nov 21, 2014)

Cou said:


> Yeah, for some reason, I got three games that didn't have pins with them (smash bros, fire emblem, and fantasy life) and they're my recently bought games too?



Smash Bros code is on the back inside of the box art.
The others might be too but don't know bc don't have them.


----------



## Cou (Nov 21, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Smash Bros code is on the back inside of the box art.
> The others might be too but don't know bc don't have them.



OMG THANKS, fingers crossed they'll all be in the back!


----------



## Javocado (Nov 21, 2014)

Cou said:


> OMG THANKS, fingers crossed they'll all be in the back!



If the games aren't used and the other codes aren't in the back then maybe an employee(s) swiped them at the retailer you purchased them at. D:


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2014)

I sexy time Club Nintendo every night


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 21, 2014)

i stopped doing club nintendo ages ago
their prizes are crap lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2014)

actually, let's go see what the rewards are right now

oh look, a bunch of games I don't care about and a poster set (also some crap that's been sitting here for ages now)


I

I actually might get the poster set, if only for SHAFT anime art

too bad its missing a head tilt though


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 21, 2014)

yeah the smash bros poster set is the last decent thing on there
and even then it looks so generic and unimaginative


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2014)

2 of them, sure


----------



## SuperVandal (Nov 21, 2014)

really? that's being generous

the first poster looks it came straight out of SSBB
the second is like exactly like the Super Mario Galaxy posters (Mario literally has the exact same pose, only inversed)
the third is something right off of dA


----------



## Javocado (Nov 21, 2014)

I think they look pretty spankin.
Wish they would've had more options on the posters though bc the Shulk and Megaman newcomer artwork are my faves.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> really? that's being generous
> 
> the first poster looks it came straight out of SSBB
> the second is like exactly like the Super Mario Galaxy posters (Mario literally has the exact same pose, only inversed)
> the third is something right off of dA



>generous
>dA

I think you're the one being generous here, because 95% of dA looks like absolute crap in every possible way


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 21, 2014)

For my region, I have the Australian/New Zealand Club Nintendo. Fun!
They have some decent stuff, some that is pretty good, some that's pretty bad. I have gotten the Mario and Luigi Nintendo 3DS Pouches from them, and they did gave me Animal Crossing New Leaf for free (...and turned me to an ACNL addict). But they are alright!


----------



## dragonair (Nov 21, 2014)

i got pokemon x free from club nintendo
so ye


----------



## Chris (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes. I'm in Europe and the prizes here aren't too bad. Most of it doesn't really appeal to me admittedly, but I can see how it would to others.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 21, 2014)

Yea I do Club Nintendo. Granted the prizes aren't that great, but a chance to get a free game is great


----------



## JCnator (Nov 21, 2014)

I still regularly check the North American Club Nintendo, and I'm still disappointed on what they're currently offering.

The problem is that there's so many Club Nintendo members that they couldn't afford on yielding out much better prizes than paper-based rewards and smaller-scope digital titles. It's so easy to join there and register games that they should have planned in advance what kind of rewards should be beforehand. A good number of prizes tended to run out very quickly (in some instances, it took less than a day to be sold out). Adding rewards takes forever and there's never an announcement done prior to a new reward popping up. At this point, I don't think the staff actually expected having such a large amount of users in first place.
Another issue I had with Club Nintendo is its tendency to glitch up, especially during its peak activity times. It seems that either their dedicated server is very cheap or that the netcode used to run Club Nintendo isn't coded in a smart way.

The best part of this region's Club Nintendo are the promotions. One example I have in mind is purchasing both Super Smash Bros. for Wii U and 3DS before January. Doing so will net you 2 CDs containing a lot of musics from both of the games.


Clearly, Nintendo of America needs to revise on how to properly operate the Club Nintendo system. In its current state, the service isn't attractive at all for newcomers.


----------



## Tao (Nov 21, 2014)

I do the club Nintendo stuff. It's actually got me into a habit of prioritizing brand new games since it's always a gamble to whether you get them with preowned games...Though with all my preowned games, only two that should have had codes didn't have them, probably since nobody else really uses them...


The Europe Club Nintendo shop kinda sucks though. There's really never anything on it. It usually has some PC wallpapers (which I think is pretty silly to charge for), themed random items like 'Peach sleep mask', and a bunch of Wii straps.


It had one item on that I really wanted though, so I saved up my stars and ordered myself a Yoshi plush doll the other day. I can't wait for that thing to arrive 




As for download games? I've never seen/noticed any on offer...I think I would rather pay for it if a physical copy is available though. I tend to stay away from digital titles entirely, they for some reason hold less value to me than a physical copy.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 21, 2014)

I can get the Kirby soundtrack CD but the only soundtrack I REALLY want would be either Link between worlds, fantasy life or AC... :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I do the club Nintendo stuff. It's actually got me into a habit of prioritizing brand new games since it's always a gamble to whether you get them with preowned games...Though with all my preowned games, only two that should have had codes didn't have them, probably since nobody else really uses them...
> 
> 
> The Europe Club Nintendo shop kinda sucks though. There's really never anything on it. It usually has some PC wallpapers (which I think is pretty silly to charge for), themed random items like 'Peach sleep mask', and a bunch of Wii straps.
> ...



I really like the Pikmin keyrings! I have the strawberry one w/ the yellow pikmin on it. Debating whether to get the orange


----------



## n64king (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes I do. I honestly don't mind the way the prizes are. I would like more physical stuff but I do really enjoy that they offer 8 games per month now. I've gotten 1-3 games almost every month now, and if the game I got for free is on the WiiU it adds to the DDP which so far as given me $65 free credit. It all comes together if you utilize it. It's nice that I've not paid for a virtual console game in a while aside from GBA things.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 21, 2014)

Used to, but what little quality NA had for our rewards has gone down the drain and now I have over 1000 coins sitting there unused because all that's available are the lame game offers and even lamer physical rewards.

I'm glad I signed up in time to register everything and grab last year's platinum award, that Wind Waker HD poster is looking pretty nice on my wall right now, but I still have all the coins left over, hoping for something amazing to make the wait worthwhile...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 22, 2014)

I used to. One of the prizes was a calendar with various nintendo DS characters. I thought I was getting a full size calendar, but what they sent me was about the size of an index card. Now I stopped checking. I did grab some LoZ posters though.


----------



## Tao (Nov 22, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I really like the Pikmin keyrings! I have the strawberry one w/ the yellow pikmin on it. Debating whether to get the orange




I liked the look of the Pikmin keyrings but from memory, they cost too many points for what I thought they were worth, especially when compared to other prizes available. Personal opinion on the value though I guess 

I may end up getting one the next time I have enough points though since I've got the Yoshi doll now.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

I just joined and I'm just kinda waiting to see if anything good will pop up in their rewards. So far all the NA stuff really sucks.


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

I used to but then I stopped :/ I just give the codes away to a certain friend since he is quite obsessed with Club Nintendo


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

Japan gets better rewards than we do, but its decent I suppose.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, I use it. Quite enjoy seeing people complaining about it when it's free stuff with free shipping.

I don't buy a huge amount of new games so I rarely get codes, but when I first found out about CN I had just bought my 3DS with some games, which all had unredeemed codes even though I bought it used. c: 

I've gotten two poster sets out of it which I love (especially the older Zelda one with the timeline), so I can't complain! Since then I've barely redeemed anything, I think I have like 150 coins or so?


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 25, 2014)

I have one, but I don't but anything because now all they have is like 4 or 5 s**tty items at a time. I just do it for platinum member rewards.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 25, 2014)

I do Club Nintendo for all my new stuff. Speaking of which, I need to redeem my Pokemon OR code later tonight before I totally forget. I haven't redeemed any points yet though (Imo Gamestop Powerup has much better rewards).


----------



## hdtraves (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes I have a club nintendo account...even though they have nothing worth getting. =P


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 8, 2014)

I do club nintendo and I totally agree with you, sometimes their will be really good games and then other times the games will just totally suck.


----------



## Cress (Dec 8, 2014)

I have like 2,000 coins on my account doing nothing. I really wanted the XL charging cradle, but having them sell out in half an hour? Really? -_-


----------



## Tao (Dec 8, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Quite enjoy seeing people complaining about it when it's free stuff with free shipping.





True. I think the problem comes when you start comparing items and giving them values.

I mean, once I saw the plush Yoshi for 5,000 stars on the EU store, the Pikmin keychain for like 2,100 seemed like a total waste of points in comparison.

Whilst it's free...You're also spending like ?120 (or US equivalent...I dunno...$240?) to earn 1,000 stars (or whatever coins). You're spending a lot of money for these free gifts, so it's kind of disheartening when the gifts are a bit s***ty, especially when you find out that another region is getting cooler stuff.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 9, 2014)

My siblings and I all have accounts (or I think my brother might have merged our accounts or something), and we always enter our codes in. We've received some pretty cool prizes in the past, the coolest being some small statue thingies.


----------



## Lauren (Dec 9, 2014)

i do club nintendy, i just got this for 5000 stars


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 9, 2014)

I register my games for the coins but thats about it. I watch the deals that they have on the downloadable titles for any that might catch my attention


----------



## Tao (Dec 9, 2014)

Lauren said:


> i do club nintendy, i just got this for 5000 stars
> http://i.imgur.com/biUmdao.png[/img[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JCnator (Dec 10, 2014)

Tao said:


> I got that 2 weeks ago! It's so cuddly :3
> 
> I think the thing I liked about it the most was how they packaged it with the ribbon and everything. It actually felt 'special'
> 
> ...



Wii Shop Channel/DSi Shop isn't down as of now, so the point cards aren't total waste. Perfect if you're into getting the WiiWare/VC gems you might be missing.


----------



## Tao (Dec 10, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Wii Shop Channel/DSi Shop isn't down as of now, so the point cards aren't total waste. Perfect if you're into getting the WiiWare/VC gems you might be missing.



Ahhhh cool. I might have to have a look then!

I thought that all the Wii + DSi internet stuff had been shut down, or was that just online multiplayer?


----------



## JCnator (Dec 10, 2014)

Tao said:


> Ahhhh cool. I might have to have a look then!
> 
> I thought that all the Wii + DSi internet stuff had been shut down, or was that just online multiplayer?



Basically any Wii/DS/DSi software that uses Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection is no longer able to connect, yet the online stores, system update, Netflix and even the Internet Browser remains intact.


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 10, 2014)

I do but not religiously. I wad really disappointed with the rewards last year. Got a super cool ds game case with wild world art though with coins.


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 10, 2014)

I only signed up for Club Nintendo so I could get the soundtrack offer and Mewtwo for SmashWiiU. Not much else.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Dec 12, 2014)

I forgot about it until recently, and I realized most of my games I'd been buying throughout the years had those little codes in them, so I spent one night entering all of them in, I think I was saving for something or other, but I'm sure they expired by now.


----------



## unravel (Dec 12, 2014)

Lets see... Oh look at the prizes in US heh cute right?


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> I forgot about it until recently, and I realized most of my games I'd been buying throughout the years had those little codes in them, so I spent one night entering all of them in, I think I was saving for something or other,* but I'm sure they expired by now.*




Probably not. Me and my friend were talking about whether or not older Wii codes would have expired some time last week, so he found his copy of Mario Galaxy that still had the code inside. It worked.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Dec 12, 2014)

Tao said:


> Probably not. Me and my friend were talking about whether or not older Wii codes would have expired some time last week, so he found his copy of Mario Galaxy that still had the code inside. It worked.



Oh no, I meant that I already registered the codes, but I think the points (coins?) I earned with the codes are expired now, because I heard something about not being able to save once the year has ended? I don't know, maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## Tao (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterEnigma said:


> Oh no, I meant that I already registered the codes, but I think the points (coins?) I earned with the codes are expired now, because I heard something about not being able to save once the year has ended? I don't know, maybe I misunderstood.



I remember there being a thing on Club Nintendo that shows you any points that will expire at xxx time. I'm pretty sure that the only points that would expire though are those through certain promotions etc. I've not yet had any that they've said 'will expire'.

I doubt they do expire though. I'm pretty sure I had points left over from last year.

Edit:

View attachment 77185

I'm sure it wouldn't be 0 if they expired at the end of the year.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 13, 2014)

new prizes tomorrow for North America  excited! I wonder what they'll do this time since the games have been starting to get different for the WiiU


----------



## Togekiss (Dec 13, 2014)

I do. I don't like the North American Club Nintendo though. Sometimes I miss living in Japan since their rewards were so much better. Not to mention, they don't run out of rewards in under a day.


----------



## Coach (Dec 13, 2014)

hirondo said:


> new prizes tomorrow for North America  excited! I wonder what they'll do this time since the games have been starting to get different for the WiiU



Maybe you'll get some new postcards


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure when it was added, it wasn't there when I checked two days ago but an awesome T-Shirt was added on the European CN.  http://stars.nintendo-europe.com/products/mario-kart-8-starting-grid-unisex-t-shirt-281 Bit out of my price range at the moment though since I spent all my stars on the Super Mario Galaxy Soundtrack - not really excessively expensive though for what it is.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 13, 2014)

Coach said:


> Maybe you'll get some new postcards



NOA's Club Nintendo didn't stated they'll add more purchasable physical rewards recently. hirondo is simply saying that the 8 games that are currently available will be swapped around December 15th. I didn't see any evidence that there will be a new physical reward soon.


----------



## n64king (Dec 13, 2014)

hirondo said:


> new prizes tomorrow for North America  excited! I wonder what they'll do this time since the games have been starting to get different for the WiiU



If they do a Wii thing again, for the love of crap let it be an N64 game instead of more NES/SNES that's already on WiiU.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 14, 2014)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> NOA's Club Nintendo didn't stated they'll add more purchasable physical rewards recently. hirondo is simply saying that the 8 games that are currently available will be swapped around December 15th. I didn't see any evidence that there will be a new physical reward soon.



That is what I meant. It was obvious because I said "the games" in the 2nd part.

- - - Post Merge - - -



n64king said:


> If they do a Wii thing again, for the love of crap let it be an N64 game instead of more NES/SNES that's already on WiiU.




Time to drop the Wii all together. They need to stop supporting the thing that's dragging the new thing down. But yeah N64 or one of those Sega things please  Something we can't normally get

They should do a Sega 3D Classic release in there.


----------



## Tao (Dec 15, 2014)

To be honest, I'm pretty jealous of the US rewards despite all the criticism I hear.




Though UK gets some nice physical rewards, I would love for some of those Virtual Console downloads. I dislike paying actual money for digital content, yet I would still rather pay something towards a digital game and have it legit rather than emulate it.

Digital downloads from Club Nintendo would be perfect for me since I'm not really paying anything for them...Even though I kind of am.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been on Club Nintendo for at least 5 years now. I like their physical rewards best. So I hope they don't discontinue them (hugs starman messenger bag).


----------



## n64king (Dec 15, 2014)

Well this month for NA free games is an ugly mess imo... Last month was more attractive.


----------



## hirondo (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah I guess I shouldn't have said that they were done with DS games, they didn't even give out interesting ones. Bean & Birds, where did that come from!?


----------

